# Cutest dog ever!



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Sapphire wanted to say hello to all her friends on chihuahua people! We had a nice walk after work today. So glad spring is in the air! 🐶❤🐾


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

she is beautiful. As for spring, it felt like winter tonight! 24 hours ago yes spring was in the air. Not now! Windy, cold and nasty feeling. Oh well, spring WILL come!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

There's the pretty girl! She's pretty darn adorable all right. 

We're pretty exciting that hints of Spring are starting around here as well, can't wait for the sunshine!


----------



## C.R.M (Feb 25, 2016)

Beautiful dog. she looks like she enjoys posing a lot 
wish i could put little jackets an such on my girl but shes...well a bit of a brat about it LOL shes like AHHHH GET IT OFF GET OFF!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Pic*

Sapphire is beautiful !  X


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Wow she's one of the most gorgeous chis I've ever seen!! 

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Such a pretty lady! I hope spring comes soon. Mine gets crazy if he's stuck inside too long, haha


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

She is so cute!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

She sure is gorgeous!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Beautiful Sapphire!!! You can send some of that spring air north towards me.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

She's such a stunner. I love the yellow Wooflink hoodie on her, she makes everything look good. How are the rest of your dogs? Did I see on the Wooflink page that you have a new smoothcoat?


----------



## MyChiBros (Apr 18, 2016)

My pup won't be here until May but I have to agree with you on the spring is in the air. Yay for great weather


----------

